# Elite



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been hearing rumours that Elite are recalling the GTO's due to limbs cracking and cams bending.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Elite Rumours*

Hi Craig,

It's just that...rumours. I used to wonder where these rumours originate, but no longer. Elite produces one of the most reliable bows in the market today and are giving many manufacturers a hiding. Anything to stop the bleeding, even rumours.

Here's another one. Elite is closing down.(That was last year's rumour).

As I hear more rumours, I'll let you know.

Regards,

Juan

______________________________________________________________
Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds.

- Albert Einstein (1879 - 1955)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Juan,

you are not really right, Elite stopp the GTO and bring the new GTO 500 on the market with new cams. Seems the GTO was not really good, to much differences in draw lengt and draw weight.

Here a link to a US Thread : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=687798

View attachment 403959


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> I've been hearing rumours that Elite are recalling the GTO's due to limbs cracking and cams bending.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?


I don't know about the cams bending bad, but those Barnsdale limbs are tough as nails.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

*Envy*

Juan , I agree , its just ENVY


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Elite is not discontinuing the GTO due to limb failure.Barnsdale limbs are unbeatable.See also the new GT500 and Z28 !!!.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

The GTO is not discontinued due to limb failure,Barnesdale limbs are unbeatable.Also take a look at the new GT500 and Z28 !!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmm....

That's what I thought but I did hear that they recalled the GTO and replaced it with the GTO 500.

Just checking cause I really dig those Elite bows and I'm rather keen on getting myself one for Christmas.

I must add that while on the range the other day I watched a guy shooting with that Bowtech 82nd and couldn't believe the arrow velocity that he was getting from a 70# bow. Granted the 82nd has a very short brace height but that's still impressive arrow velocity for a 27 1/2" draw length. 

The drop off between 20 & 50 yards was only about 8 inches!

With my 29" draw length there is a good possibility that I'll have more than enough KE to hunt Buff with a 70# bow!:wink: I wish!


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Craig , u cant go wrong with the Elite . I hunt with a Elite Envy @ 73lbs , 28 draw , 495grn arrow 272fps and am very happy with the results .


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

MR X said:


> Hi Craig , u cant go wrong with the Elite . I hunt with a Elite Envy @ 73lbs , 28 draw , 495grn arrow 272fps and am very happy with the results .


That is 81ft-lbs of energy. If I am not mistaken 80 is enough for Buff.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

U may be right , were r the cheap buffs ?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The new 82nd at 70# generates more Ke than the old 80# Allegiance I had...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

I think 85# is the minimum for Buff but with a heavier arrow of about 850grains we might just get that 85# of KE out of todays 70# bows.

I rate we'll get that out of Engee's 82nd?


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I also heard that the GTO was breaking cams and limbs but I haven't heard that they're being recalled. The cams yes but I'll have to see the broken Barnesdale limbs to believe it. 

Besides this Elite are looking good, I like the Z28 quite a lot, might have to shoot one soon...


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

juan said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> It's just that...rumours. I used to wonder where these rumours originate, but no longer. Elite produces one of the most reliable bows in the market today and are giving many manufacturers a hiding. Anything to stop the bleeding, even rumours.
> 
> ...



There have been rumors about almost all bow companies, Elite's not alone there. I heard about the cams from a Elite dealer in the US so I doubt he would spread rumors about one of his own products.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

No recall, no limb failure or otherwise on the GTO. Just cleaning up some litigation matters and introducing the first two track binary cam system on the Market... The Revolution cam


----------

